# Timing-not too hot!!



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 7, 2006)

So o.k. the whole phone thing is pretty creepy, and the two " patients" on scene..... that is just too much!! :wacko:  was this all on a full moon?:wacko:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 7, 2006)

I just woke up and please don't think I am staying awake for very long...my son wanted some lunch...

But, I really am confused as to what you mean here?  Did I miss a couple of posts?


----------



## Jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Umm... what thread is this in reference to?

I think you started a new thread instead of replying.

such things happen.


----------

